# 14.1 Chestnut Gelding-Chester?



## slalic (28 April 2012)

Hi I am trying to trace Chester, Bright chestnut gelding, He stood around 14.1hh had 4 equal white socks and a white blaze. Middleweight type (possibly welshy). He was sold around 1996-97 to a show jumping yard in the Cheshire area. (He didnt have a passport when i sold him but assume he will have had to have one by now) He didnt have any distinguishing scars but a small splint on a hind leg. Occasionally had problems loading when he simply refused to go in, other days would run in?!
I am guessing he will be around late teens early twenties by now?  I woiuld really like to find out how he is as he was a pony in a million! 
Thanks for reading


----------



## 3Beasties (28 April 2012)

Do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## slalic (28 April 2012)

I do but they are at my parents house. I will post some soon, I was just looking through the forum posts and felt inspired!


----------



## 3Beasties (28 April 2012)

I rode a Chester last year for someone and he would match your description (although I'm not sure how old he was, pretty sure he was in his teens though!) but I'm guessing Chester is a fairly common name for a Chestnut.

I'm in the Hereford area and I had him at mine for a few weeks to get him going again and then he was sold. I'm pretty sure he went to a local PC home. 

I can't honestly say that I would be able to say if your one was the one I had by looking at a photo and unfortunately I deleted the photos I had of him.


----------



## slalic (28 April 2012)

Well I will keep my fingers crossed that he is the same one, I wil try get some pics posted on here tomorrow and see if you recognise him. Thanks


----------



## slalic (29 April 2012)

hopefully this link works... I cant work out how to upload the photo on here :-(
It isnt a great photo but if I can try find more if you still think its a possibility its the same pony. Thank you


----------



## 3Beasties (29 April 2012)

I don't think it is him, seem to remember the one I had having a thinner blaze and finer legs, the leg markings also don't match. Sorry


----------



## Magicmum (30 April 2012)

slalic said:








 hopefully this link works... I cant work out how to upload the photo on here :-(
It isnt a great photo but if I can try find more if you still think its a possibility its the same pony. Thank you
		
Click to expand...

that looks like my friends old horse, chester was born in 1990, the yard we were at in yorkshire wouldn't let her have access ( my friend was young and experienced) and then the horse was kept by the yard owner (known for poor care of horses) . the horse disappeared in 1997. 

I will try and find a photo


----------



## Bluecomet (30 April 2012)

I know Chester!!! He Is still in Cheshire and owned by a lovely family. If you send me your email address I will pass it on )


----------



## slalic (4 May 2012)

Blue comet-Oh my goodness really??? That would be great it's slalic@hotmail.com thank you &#128522;


----------



## slalic (4 May 2012)

3beasties thank you anyway x


----------



## slalic (4 May 2012)

Magic mum, I originally bought Chester from a dealer in west Yorkshire as a 4 year old but it would have been around 1994 ish I had him for about 3 years ish? Could be same pony?


----------



## Bluecomet (4 May 2012)

I've passed it on 

Hope they get in touch 

Xx


----------



## slalic (4 May 2012)

Thank you so do I!!! Fingers crossed xx


----------

